# Slickers: curved vs. flat



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

I think it is just a personal preference.

I personally like a smaller flat slicker. I also like the rectangle slicker over the round ones but just because that's what I like not because one is better then the other. 

I think it has to do with your own personal brushing style. Even all line brushers don't brush exactly the same way. (Maybe you tend to flick your wrist in a way that I do not for example.)

I actually have a slicker for Hazel that I got at Walmart for either $2.97 or $4.97, I forget which now, that I completely love! I'd call it medium sized and it is flat. I like every single thing about it really. It is lightweight and easy to use and if it wears out ill buy another one. 

So if what you have is working for you then go with it. If not, try another style.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I have been to a couple of seminars on poodle grooming (I am not a groomer). Our handler/breeder/groomer gave the seminars. They never use a curved slicker because it encourages the person to use a flicking motion at the end of each stroke. That flicking motion can cause the coat to break. 

If you are grooming a pet dog, this may not be important to you and I would also say it is a matter of preference. The thing I find most important after using the flat slicker is fit. How does it feel in my hand. That is really important to me. 

Since you are breaking up mats, make sure that you get one with stiff enough bristles to work through them but not so stiff that they scratch the skin.
_


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Charmed said:


> When should you use a curved back slicker versus a flat back slicker? Is one better suited to a dog with a thick coat? Wilson is entering coat change and had his first "behind the ear" mat last week. I line comb him at least twice per week, and with coat change happening I have resorted to a rake which is getting out a lot of his old puppy coat. I just am not sure which slicker to use and when. It is taking me about an hour to comb Wilson out; Sailor takes about the same (thick cottony coat growing into a continental). I do use Ice on Ice spray. Neither dog is being shown. I tried using a pin brush and felt like it didn't really accomplish much. I like my round CC brush with a flat back, but just wonder if I should be using a curved back slicker.


With the hair you're trying to grow out for the continental, don't ever use a slicker, but rather a _quality_ pin brush. (metal pins and tips)The slicker will tend to break hair much more easily. You can use it on parts that get trimmed fairly often. But not on the withers or back. 

For a slicker, I have two. One I got at a pet store and it was cheap. It's flat and medium sized. The other one I spent a whole lot of money on...one of those "elite" brands like CC or something or other and it is way harder. I hate it...don't use it. The el cheapo from a pet store is nice and soft so it doesn't hurt them too much. I forget the brand but it's got a green handle. You still have to be careful not to scratch the skin...not quite touching it. Save that for the comb. 

Have fun with it. I'm done with it. LOL. The tangles, the banding, spending an hour a day brushing after a very long time (he's almost 2 yrs old) I decided to chop it all off. Now I spend about 3-5 minutes going through his hair and another 5 minutes on Maurice. But if you haven't done the continental yet, you will have fun...at least for a while. And they do look cool all done up.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I have never used a curved slicker and wondered what I was missing. As for all the upkeep of the continental... Sailor has poor confirmation and the continental hides it better than any other cut. He is the sweetest dog, but is longer than he is tall. He also tends to stand with a sway back...which can be disguised by that continental pack. He's nine years old now, when the grooming is too tiring for him I will give us both a break and zip it off. My last old girl got to be pretty naked for her last two years; she did love to wear her sweaters to keep warm though. Sometimes we bought something for one of the other dogs and she would come running and hold her neck stretched out to try it on. Of course, we let her try it on and made sure we gave her lots of compliments. Hope someone does the same for me when I am on my last legs.


----------

